# anybody know how i can get



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my send button back on my personal e-mail. supposed to be on the left hand corner. next to save. save is there. I've clicked on the sides to see if it would expand. been like this for a couple months. my sister is disgusted that I haven't got it fixed. I can get messages from her but can't send. I had to write her a couple letters to keep her quiet. I hate to call the company that guides us through it. takes forever on the phone and I still don't get it right. ~Georgia


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Are you using a webmail client, or an offline reader like Windows Live Mail or Thunderbird? In other words, how do you get your email?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all I know Nevada is that it's bell aliant where I have my phone and internet. I know it's not live mail because my husband had that. ~Georgia


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> all I know Nevada is that it's bell aliant where I have my phone and internet. I know it's not live mail because my husband had that. ~Georgia


Do you use your web browser to get your email?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I had to google web browser (technical moron) I think I do . no good to ask me what one though. I get all my incoming mail just can't send. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh wait now I got it bookmarked and it says webmail. that any good to you?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> oh wait now I got it bookmarked and it says webmail. that any good to you?


Yes, but webmail applications are usually unique to the provider. Do they have tech support?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes and I guess i'll have to call them and see how far I can get this time. thanks a bunch Nevada!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you're on a PC, use "Control -" to reduce the screen size.
That may make it visible again.
If you're on a phone or tablet I have no clue.
I still use a flip phone.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> yes and I guess i'll have to call them and see how far I can get this time. thanks a bunch Nevada!


Tell them you may have hid your send button by accident. Then they should be able to advise you on how to get the send button back.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's what I did alright . hid it by mistake. the tech guy came in thurs and had the send button in seconds. there were other things though. terribly slow etc. he took it to his shop and got everything fixed. brought it back this afternoon. he is retired but does this for a little extra. only cost 80 dollars. some wanted 300. I gave him 100. there's his gas and the tolls for the bridge etc. he's happy, i'm happy. thanks everyone for trying to help. ~Georgia


----------

